# Roll Back Brake.



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey my roll brake brake on my bazooka, (the little wheel under the main drive wheel that get jammed thus preventing the main wheel from back rolling) Its playing up a bit, as in if i laid the bazooka flat so the filler valve was on the bottom and the main drive wheels were up then gravity would make the little roll back brake wheel on the pin fall back so it wont engage and stop the back roll, If i flipped the bazooka over so the filler valve was at the top and the wheels faced down then gravity lets the roll back brake wheel fall forward so it engages and works as it should, so you can imagine doing a lid/ceiling tape i lose the roll back brake as i go.

I havent started to mess around with it yet so thought i would see if any suggestions might help me before i start, I have the tool doc books and my bazooka is a finishpro, (Yeah i know, sell it and buy a real one) It does not seem damaged and its not that old so any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

could be a couple things wrong causing the issue...first, the roller wheel your talking about could be wore..see if there is a groove in the metal sleeve that goes around it...if so, need to replace it....2nd, could be worn nyliners on the spool shaft causing it to jam...if so, need to replace them....3rd, could be something bent the wire that the roller rides on/in...check that and replace or bend it to where it runs free again

the 3rd option can be a temporary fix for all 3 listed though...if you take a pair of needle nose pliers and manipulate the wire, you can get by for awhile


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gee,it's about time that you had a problem,it's been awhile:whistling2:
Sounds like it's time for that adjustable brake to go on.any way you go about it,sounds like you will be pulling out some tools to fix it,so you may as well put it on:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I made this for you cazna,I hope you really like it,I was feeling in the Christmas spirit.You can print it on your printer and post them around your next job.:jester:
feel free to gift back,I can't wait:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh thanks for that 2buck, merry xmas, your to kind.:thumbsup:
Heres one for you to print out on that work shirt for you i mentioned,
One print on the back and one on the front will do, about 40cm long, on a white shirt with big black letters, your choice if you want a coller or just a T shirt :jester:


FU#K
IM
GOOD
JUST
ASK
ME


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> gee,it's about time that you had a problem,it's been awhile:whistling2:
> Sounds like it's time for that adjustable brake to go on.any way you go about it,sounds like you will be pulling out some tools to fix it,so you may as well put it on:yes:


What adjustable brake??? Whatchoo Talkin Bout Willis????


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

oh,I thought it was you that asked a question about adjustable brake a few months ago.sounds like you will need a new brake and will half to pull out some tools to do so.so was suggesting to put one on when you go to repair it.pm columbia on it or try to find thread where it's discussed .
A band aid fix ......try using a rubber band to hook around the shaft of the brake,so it causes the brake to pull forward.it's hard to explain,you half to use your imagination to do this.I remember doing this before.it will buy you a little bit of time till you can get a new brake,may as well do your yearly maintenance on your tube when you go to fix the brake,.....do bushings,cutting wheels,dogger clip thing etc.
still waiting for that maintenance video from Columbia tools on the bazooka:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sunil for drywallmaster is the man:thumbsup: He PMed me this clip which explains it well, Thanks Sunil, One day i would like to get a drywallmaster king taper, I think that taper looks great and very well thought out.

http://drywallmastertools.com/brkroll.php



I live in the town close to the 29 trapped miners, its a very upsetting time for all, so please spare a thought for them. Most places have some form of mining involved in the world so im sure you can understand how hard it is for the familys invloved.


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cazna said:


> Sunil for drywallmaster is the man:thumbsup: He PMed me this clip which explains it well, Thanks Sunil, One day i would like to get a drywallmaster king taper, I think that taper looks great and very well thought out.
> 
> http://drywallmastertools.com/brkroll.php
> 
> ...


 I have a Col taper and an old DM taper. THe COl has the adjustable clicker and the DM has the old fixed one. 

I love the way the COL works, its smooth as glass,,, BUT my DM taper is the one I finish the job with when my COL fouls up.

However,,, when either one's clicker begins to give you a problem,,,,BUY A NEW CLICKER and all the parts that go with it,,,,,,,,, If you don't, you will be posting questions like this !!!!

You've heard that saying "can't fix stupid",,, can't fix worn out parts either!!!!!

Peace !!!!!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

It actually not worn out or has any groove, its just loose and flappin about.

The mine just blew up again, Has been anounced all 29 miners are gone, The town is devistated, I dont think i have ever felt so grateful in all my life for being alive, my little problems in life are nothing, RIP miners.


----------



## suncoast drywaller (Sep 4, 2009)

cazna said:


> It actually not worn out or has any groove, its just loose and flappin about.
> 
> The mine just blew up again, Has been anounced all 29 miners are gone, The town is devistated, I dont think i have ever felt so grateful in all my life for being alive, my little problems in life are nothing, RIP miners.



HI Caz
That is shocking news. We was living in hope that a miracle might have happened like the one we had here in Tasmania with out two miners in beaconsfield.

We are thinking of the families and everyone in the community.

Take care mate


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi Suncoast
I remember those two guys, they were lucky, Unfortunatly a coal mine that fills with gas is very hard to manage, 29 men???? biggest deathtoll here since 1896 when it was 65, So many People have lost there loved ones, Terrable.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

What put a lump in my throat was the 17 year old boy, he reminds me of my youngest of the same age, full of energy and couldn't wait to get in and work with the big guys. Lets just hope they can eventually recover the bodies for the families sake.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> What put a lump in my throat was the 17 year old boy, he reminds me of my youngest of the same age, full of energy and couldn't wait to get in and work with the big guys. Lets just hope they can eventually recover the bodies for the families sake.


 
http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/pik...dio-Gary-McCormick-poem-for-Pike-River-miners


http://www.nzherald.co.nz/pike-river-miners/news/headlines.cfm?c_id=1503001


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

cazna said:


> http://www.stuff.co.nz/national/pik...dio-Gary-McCormick-poem-for-Pike-River-miners


 Thanks for the link Caz,,, Times like these make us realize how fragile and fleeting Life really is.

Peace Bro


----------

